# Grafikfehler Bei Total War Rome 2



## x19Phoenix90x (3. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit heute Mittag das Problem, das Ingame ( Rome 2 ) alles Flackert oder manche stellen auf der Map komplett Schwarz sind.
Als ich es installiert hatte konnte ich problemlos spielen, erst nachdem ich das Spiel verlassen hatte und circa 2 Stunden später wieder Startete, tauchte der Fehler auf.

zu meinem System:

-Radeon 6990
-AMD Fx 8150
-16Gb DDR3-1866
-Spiel auf 200Gb SSD installiert
-Win 7 64Bit

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## silent-hunter000 (3. September 2013)

Versuch mal bei Steam die lokalen Dateien auf fehler zu überprüfen.
(rechtsklick in der bibliothek auf das Spiel und dann unter lokale Dateien eins von den vier.)
(Nicht das falsche erwischen!)


----------



## x19Phoenix90x (3. September 2013)

OK Danke


----------



## x19Phoenix90x (3. September 2013)

Nach der Überprüfung war der Fehler weg, nach einer Weile kam er wieder...


----------



## Invisiblo (3. September 2013)

Moin,

schau mal ob das hier auch auf dich zutrifft, bzw. dein Problem löst: Low Resolution Texture when running on Extreme

MfG


----------



## x19Phoenix90x (3. September 2013)

Trifft leider auch nicht zu, habe verschiedenste Auflösungen ausprobiert und der Fehler blieb.

könnte es vielleicht ein meiner Grafikkarte liegen?

Radeon 6990 = 2GPUs (2x 6970)

Kompatibilitätsprobleme?

Im Anhang seht ihr ein Screenshot


----------



## silent-hunter000 (4. September 2013)

Treiber aktuell?
Nochmal Speicherdaten überprüfen? 
Festplatte auf der installiert ist ok?
Exe als Admin ausführen. (hat bei mir beim vorgänger geholfen)



Leider weiß ich sonst auch nichts.
Was mir jedenfalls auffält ist das rome einen unglaublichen hardwarehunger hat.
Ich kann nur auf niedrig spielen mit einer gtx 660 oc!


----------



## ThomasHAFX (4. September 2013)

Hast du diese Grafikprobleme auch in anderen Spielen  ?


----------



## Painkiller (4. September 2013)

Das sind scheinbar Bugs. Die Beschwerden häufen sich im Moment:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ierung-und-benchmark-mit-13-grafikkarten.html


----------



## Wolff1975 (5. September 2013)

Könnte es sein das es mit dem Rome 2 SLI/Crossfire Bug zusammen hängt? den die Grafik Engine kann garkein sli oder Crossfire dieser Bug muss erst gepatcht werden ... laut NVIDIA ... Was ATI Karten machen wenn die Grafik Engine kein multigpu zulässt kann ich nicht beurteilen...


----------

